# What Your Leases Entail



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I was curious as to what some people's leases entail. You don't have to post what you pay, just what you pay for. What do you think is typical for a lease bill to include?

Currently, we pay a flat lease fee plus vet and farrier bills. I also buy all his tack, grooming supplies, etc. and he can still be used by the barn for lessons (it doesn't happen often and technically he's owned by the farm). Is this considered a typical lease? Thanks for your input!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is sort of unique. I lease a CWB mare from a breeder. They had 10+ horses ages 1-6 and no one to put the miles on them they needed to sell for a good price. The lease we had when we boarded her was they pay for EVERYTHING, excpet we pay half of board. They covered feet, vet, half of board. I used my tack though. They even provided us with blankets for her.


----------



## BeauReba (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you paying for a full lease? It seems a bit odd that they could still use him in lessons if you are.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh sorry no it's a partial lease


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Are you paying full board and farrier for a half lease? I am currently leasing my horse out, no lease fee since I am keeping him on farm, but asking for half board and farrier for half lease and full for full lease. When I leased a horse from another state I used my own tack, they sent him with blankets, I paid a lease fee and had to return him in the same condition I got him in. These are the same things I did whenever I sent mine off farm.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

No for the half lease I pay a lease fee plus vet, farrier, and his feed (he gets senior feed to help keep him fat for winter). The only thing I don't pay for is board. 

That's a nice way of doing it Alcatraz with no lease fee, I like it!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't charge a fee if the horse stays on farm because it's hard to get on farm leasers and I know where the horse is and how he is being managed. I charge a fee if the horse leaves the farm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

That's a really good idea, I kind of wish mine was like that


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

i have a girl free leasing my horse and she pays everything for her. She is technically hers for 9months so working out great i still get to ride her once a week


----------

